# vapeing/torching some fresh weed.



## junior870 (Sep 13, 2013)

so i clipped a piece of some fresh bag seed indica. and blasted some thru the bong with a torch and some thru my pocket vape! and i must say im pretty fuckin high! extreme citrus flavor with some hints of fresh clipped lawn lol. but for being fresh off the plant, it was very mild, and didn't burn my lungs up. i can't wait to jar some. ohh wee


----------



## junior870 (Sep 13, 2013)

anyone else ever try my technique?


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 13, 2013)

yupp the best way with fresh weed is to get a vape and just let it sit. start hittin it and it tastes the best and after a few minutes its basically dry.

i always noticed that fresh weed always got me blasted in the head. might be all the extra shit that isnt dry yet or the uncnverter thc


----------



## junior870 (Sep 13, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> yupp the best way with fresh weed is to get a vape and just let it sit. start hittin it and it tastes the best and after a few minutes its basically dry.
> 
> i always noticed that fresh weed always got me blasted in the head. might be all the extra shit that isnt dry yet or the uncnverter thc


its a great high! and very very tasty!


----------



## Popcorn900 (Sep 13, 2013)

So you're saying you just cut of a bud from your plant and put it in a vaporizer? Must have tasted horrible? Ohh well at least it got you high.


----------



## junior870 (Sep 14, 2013)

the 1st puff's of vapor have a slightly green taste but just barley. the taste and aroma follow right away, and the buzz is the same if not more intense from being "raw". i tear up the fresh bud as best i can, and pack a lil more than usual cause it takes a minute to get the vapor flowing. and just vape as normal. now when i rip it form the bong with the torch it has a more pronounced garden flavor lol. but i wouldn't call it horrible. great buzz as well


----------



## Popcorn900 (Sep 14, 2013)

junior870 said:


> the 1st puff's of vapor have a slightly green taste but just barley. the taste and aroma follow right away, and the buzz is the same if not more intense from being "raw". i tear up the fresh bud as best i can, and pack a lil more than usual cause it takes a minute to get the vapor flowing. and just vape as normal. now when i rip it form the bong with the torch it has a more pronounced garden flavor lol. but i wouldn't call it horrible. great buzz as well


I tried this last night. cut a small bud off dropped in me vaporizer let it stand for a min to dry a bit and pulled..... damn near made me puke from the horrible chlorophyll taste but I did get high. Btw my plants are about 3 week away from harvest so I didn't expect much of a high but It was a good sample lol. I have been growing the same strain for many years now so I know what to expect from my plants but I was curious to try what you did, normally I wouldn't touch my plants until done but.....


Peace bro.


----------



## junior870 (Sep 14, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> I tried this last night. cut a small bud off dropped in me vaporizer let it stand for a min to dry a bit and pulled..... damn near made me puke from the horrible chlorophyll taste but I did get high. Btw my plants are about 3 week away from harvest so I didn't expect much of a high but It was a good sample lol. I have been growing the same strain for many years now so I know what to expect from my plants but I was curious to try what you did, normally I wouldn't touch my plants until done but.....
> 
> 
> Peace bro.


hmm see ya my sample was from a small top, that's less than a week from being done. it was from my buddy's grow and he cut to big a sample so he gave it to me, as not to waste it. i bet if you sample come closer to chop time it should taste better. though im sure some strains will be greener tasting than others. shit i woke up and took a rip from the bong after drying it over night on my warm cable box. lol taste good to be honest. i don't wanna touch my babies either, but waste not want not!


----------



## kingpin420 (Oct 24, 2013)

You guys should try the quick dry microwave method... Place the bud on a wet paper towel that has been squeezed out. Place inside a plastic container then place another wet squeezed out paper towel over the top of the container. Next Place the lid on top of the paper towel but don't press down and seal it. Put the microwave on low then time it for 10 seconds. Take it out release the steam and repeat the 10 seconds and release the steam until bud is dry. Usually takes around 40 or 50 secs total. Doesn't cook the trics off and doesn't taste like fresh cut lawn.


----------



## UnderTheSun (Oct 25, 2013)

junior870 said:


> anyone else ever try my technique?



yes I have, and I was completely surprised and quite impressed! You have to take quite a few extra draws to get the buds 'dried' and then the magic occurs. 

The taste blew me away and the high was that of anything great and possibly 'higher'?

obviously our window to vape fresh flowers is narrow for most of us. You only get to do it at harvest time right? Or could you freeze fresh buds, to be thawed and vaped fresh then. Hmmmmmm. This is crazy talk. Too much hash oil this evening 

cheers ~


----------



## UnderTheSun (Oct 25, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> i always noticed that fresh weed always got me blasted in the head.


i agree....straight to the head. maybe partially due to being taken early?

peace


----------

